# Another which pants with this jacket. Help if you care.



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Should I go plain:

Burton Prizefighter










Special Blend 5 pocket freedom










Black Camo Thing:

Oakley Mission










Burton Hellbrook.













Thanks for help. Appreciate it.

Have any other ideas please tell me I'm definitely open to suggestions.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Definitely option 3. Pantless.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

^^^^ This is the only option that really works


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

If you must wear pants, those camo ones. But all the kids are snowboarding pantless these days. In fact you might want to forget the jacket as well. I hear nude snowboarding will be all the rage next season...


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Option 3: Neither. Neither of those pants go with that jacket. I vote for a dark grey pant if you can find one.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I think these would go perfect.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

op...those muted and camo colors do not photograph/film well...you need something that pops. Also a bright piece of outergear will help yo friends find/see you. Definitely the "hammer" pants would be the shit.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Since you're so worried about fashion, probably a prom dress would be the best


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I think these would go perfect.


That would be sweet, haha. If they made a waterproof version i might just go for it.

I'm more looking at this now, I think. 










Oh, and jtg, please tell me more about how you entered the "fashion" page expecting something else. I'm sure you would consider this not a healthy topic for the page title.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey! If Pout's bride can pull it off in a wedding dress? Why not snowboard in a prom dress!? 



...._that's_ a prom I proly would have attended!


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok those options are slightly better than the first ones you posted.

Does it have to be that GD coat? The colors are so... specific. And you really don't want to add a fourth to the mix. Too much going on.

The prizefighter pants are ok, but I kind of get a "professor with patches on his elbows" vibe. Which is kind of hot... sometimes. I did have a pretty hard crush on my Physics Professor in college... Mmm... british accent and everything... but I digress...

The prizefighter pants are alright. Don't get the gold ones, they don't match the gold in the coat.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

pennyring said:


> The prizefighter pants are ok, but I kind of get a "professor with patches on his elbows" vibe. Which is kind of hot... sometimes. I did have a pretty hard crush on my Physics Professor in college... Mmm... british accent and everything... but I digress...
> 
> The prizefighter pants are alright. Don't get the gold ones, they don't match the gold in the coat.


What she said.


----------

